# TIME TO VOTE for the December 2010 Photo Contest!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Please take a moment to vote for your favorite December 2010 picture. You have until this time January 5, 2010 to cast your vote.

Good luck everyone! 

Link to contest submissions ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...photo-contest-our-gsds-creative-lighting.html


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oooooo, it was a hard pick!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

First I wanted to say both congrats to GSDBESTK9 on becoming the new Monthly Photo Contest mod, and thank you for getting the poll together! I am really glad to see some movement here!

As to the vote- I personally went back and forth probably 25 times between JKlatsky and Rei:

Shooting in such low light as in JKlatsky's shot is definitely very hard- especially with a canine that won't sit perfectly still for the low shutter speeds. The bokeh of the background is perfect- not too blurred, and just blurred enough. The drape, curtain, or whatever it is to the right is a perfect compliment to the color palette. The dog is absolutely perfectly exposed and focused- and that made it truly difficult to not pick this shot. I felt even the digital noise added a nice "film" or "warm" or even "homey" quality to the shot. It's really a wonderful portrait, and I hope you have it printed and framed!

The scene painted in Rei's shot is truly beautiful! (And the number of current votes seem to be confirming that!) Despite the pretty scene, I had to choose this photo more for the story it told- something that is definitely difficult to do in a portrait. The angle chosen to capture the scene is perfect providing a really interesting perspective with the dog up front, but in the bottom corner (properly following the rule of thirds even!) and a long, long beach behind. You can't help but make up a story in your head about the smells the GSD experienced or perhaps the playful splashes in the water, not to mention the lovely fill color reflected in the GSD's shadow from the sunset. It's really quite stunning, and with some post processing becomes a wonderful piece of art.

So for the story told (in spite of the fact the challenge was "creative lighting") I had to go for Rei. But JKlatsky- you are a worthy runner up in my book!!

To everyone else- thanks for jumping in with many other really great submissions! There was a lot of talent displayed in this challenge, and I was really happy to see most people put aside the "unofficial or official?" nonsense. I think people had a lot of fun with the challenge- so we should also thank JagerDog for the topic!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

wildo said:


> First I wanted to say both congrats to GSDBESTK9 on becoming the new Monthly Photo Contest mod, and thank you for getting the poll together! I am really glad to see some movement here!
> 
> As to the vote- I personally went back and forth probably 25 times between JKlatsky and Rei:
> 
> ...


 
I voted for your picture - it was not only a very interesting angle and warm lighting, but told the story of a very happy and content GSD who was blessed to have a warm and cozy bed in a comfy home!  I LOVED IT!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job on all the photos! Loved them all!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like the poll is closed. Congrats Rei on your win! Stunning photo!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

congratulations Rei!


----------

